# Zeitung: Hacker-Einbruch in US-Börse Nasdaq



## Newsfeed (5 Februar 2011)

Einem Bericht des Wall Street Journal zufolge wurde das Computernetz der elektronischen Aktienhandelsplattform Nasdaq von Angreifern heimgesucht – mit bisher unbekanntem Ziel.

Weiterlesen...


----------

